# Driver License exchanged



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Since I am aware of American Driver License exchanged in Portugal but my driver license came with motorcycle too. Will exchanged in Portugal include motorcycle in my driver license too ? Thanks.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I just forgot that question, that's why. Can you please answer that ? I would appreciate that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally it is exchanged like for like, but once you have a Portuguese Licence you are then subject to the same conditions as a Portuguese National (yes I know you have dual nationality) regarding, renewal, medical, catergories


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Generally it is exchanged like for like, but once you have a Portuguese Licence you are then subject to the same conditions as a Portuguese National (yes I know you have dual nationality) regarding, renewal, medical, catergories


I am not sure I understand you. What do you mean exchanged like for like ? Can you please speak simple english if you do not mind ? :fingerscrossed:

Simple answer: You are saying that my question is a yes ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Like for Like 
Car for car
motorbike for motorbike
moped for moped
car + trailer for car +trailer etc etc

BUT certain categories of vehicles mainly public service vehichles or heavy goods are restricted by age or having to take a stricter medical + physiological test or if not covered by your US D/L would reguire a test here


----------

